# KMA - Koolsee New Media Group



## System (17 December 2015)

Koolsee has been founded to take advantage of one of the fastest growing sectors today, that of the "smart home" or "Internet of Things" market. Koolsee possesses or has access to a range of leading edge technologies and services and aims to be one of the dominant players in the China "smart home" market.

Koolsee has developed its unique +Server, an Android based platform that serves as the integrated hub supporting technologies directly developed by Koolsee.

In addition the +Server supports a large range of other compatible devices, services and other technologies developed externally of Koolsee for the "smart home" market.

The Koolsee business model will see it sell the technology that it has developed itself to consumers. The business will also share in the revenue derived through the sale of a range of supporting technologies and services offered via the +Server platform by independent vendors. This should see Koolsee benefiting from as many revenue streams as possible.

It is anticipated that KMA will list on the ASX during December 2015.

http://www.koolsee.com.au


----------

